# 2.0/2.1 Speakers for HDTV [2K]



## emmarbee (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 
Though there are number of threads related to 2.1 / 2.0 speaker suggestion, the reason for me to start this thread is the type of input that I need. 
*I don't want speakers that has a 3.5mm jack coming out of the subwoofer for connectivity. I mean, the cable shouldn't be attached to the sub woofer. 
I need the kind of speakers that takes input. *
Cause the output in my HDTV is RCA. Either it has to take a 3.5mm input (i'll buy rca-3.5mm) or it has to take a rca input.

My shortlisting so far
--> Zebronics SW2600W      38W [18W + 10W x 2 ]
--> Zebronics SW2800RUCF   38W [18W + 10W x 2 ]
--> Zebronics DUALITY 5000 30W [10W + 10W x 2]
--> Artis S-Dual           30W [10W + 10W x 2]
--> UMAX UPB 3200          40W [20W + 10W x 2]
--> Logitech Z103          17W [9W+ 4W x 2]
--> Logitech Z130           5W [2.5W x 2]
--> Logitech X-210         25W [15W + 10W x 2]
--> Altec Lansing VS2421   28W [14W + 7W x 2]
--> Altec Lansing VS2621   28W [13W + 7.5W x 2]

I'm not sure whether the above speakers have the required input.

BTW, priority for audio quality Mids>Bass>Power>Highs


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

Well my suggestion is one that you haven't listed-


Logitech Z313


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2011)

For 2k, Creative inspire T3100 is a better choice..


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone of you heard zebronics sw7000R before? It was rated as top speaker in digit.
One of my friend had bought based on that review. When I listened to it,I didn't have big expectations as my ears are tuned to Z5500 and I thought budget speakers won't please my ears. But I was really surprised to hear the sound of it. It had good details and packed the perfect punch along with great power. Of course, I haven't done a complete audition yet, but from what i've heard from couple of songs, I can assure that for 2.3K it's a simply superb 5.1 speakers. And that's one of the reason why i'm looking for zebronics speakers (that too digit certified). I have also listened to altec lansing vs 3251. So from what i've heard, my opinion is
z5500>SW7000R>VS3251. I haven't heard X540 yet 
But everyone in DIGIT and TE are bashing zebronics, I still dunno the reason. Have you guys really auditioned zebronics and altec lansing speakers and recommending altec lansing speakers over zebronics?

So, back to the topic SW2600W vs T3100 vs Z313?

And since I already own a logitech speakers, I have no problem in considering it. Cause my mindset about logitech is good. But creative is simply s****. I had earlier owned Inspire 5200, they weren't so good for the money.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2011)

emmarbee said:


> Have you guys really auditioned zebronics and altec lansing speakers and recommending altec lansing speakers over zebronics?
> 
> And since I already own a logitech speakers, I have no problem in considering it. Cause my mindset about logitech is good. *But creative is simply s*****. I had earlier owned Inspire 5200, they weren't so good for the money.



No one can judge a speaker based on the brand.. 
Altec Lansing produced a legend(MX5021), even today they are on the top of the list when it comes to music.. And the same altec lansing produced VS4621(Octane 7) successor of VS4121 whose SQ is not even close to VS4121.. 

Have u heard of Inspire 2500?? They are from creative, THE best 2.1 for 2.5K(when it was avail.).. 

I've had a demo on ZEB - SW2400 a long time back, aweful build quality, flimsy plastics, distortion at deep lows..



emmarbee said:


> So, back to the topic SW2600W vs T3100 vs Z313?



I cant comment on SW2600W as i havnt even seen it(even online).. But i can say T3100 is worth the 2K..

On seeing the SW2600W, i dont think its a good choice.. Choice is urs..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

Logitech X-210 25W is a good choice.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 12, 2011)

Prefer 2.1 always.. 2.0 would sound like Mono & there will not be any bass to music.


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 12, 2011)

I also required the same... but my budget is 3-4K. Thanks OP for starting his thread.

Rgards,

Chintan

mine requirment is for Laptop. I have dell inspiron


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 26, 2011)

@chintan - did you get any? 
@thetechfreak & d6bmg- does it have rca or 3.5 mm input? (the 3.5mm  cable shouldn't be attached to the sub woofer)

T3130 vs VS2621 vs Z313
*www.techtree.com/India/Guides/Multimedia_Speaker_Comparison/551-112662-558-9.html

*yptrfw.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p7h...ZmqeL1j7gt-hhD6F1_r7HBWPqZ63/specs.jpg?psid=1

Is it possible to connect VS2621 to my TV?


----------



## emmarbee (Jan 6, 2012)

Still I'm in search for the right speakers  Budget 1.5K or 2K (Max).
Altec Lansing VS2621 is out of question as the 3.5mm connection is directly attached to the left speaker. 
Need speakers that has RCA (L/R) inputs or an option to connect with 3.5mm to RCA


----------

